# Syncing Too Much?



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife has a charge and I set her up with gc2, she says it "syncs" too often. Several times a day. It killing her battery and"bogging" her phone down? Any suggestions or clues?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Settings, Accounts, click the account, and set sync time to your choice.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you very much. That helped me find the problem. She had it set to sync picasa after we just uploaded 1400 wedding photos. Oops.


----------

